
Autopsies offer key clues for early-stage Covid-19 patients - anigbrowl
https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1181121.shtml
======
dchyrdvh
Well, that's grim. Survivors get damaged lungs and immune system. American
healthcare is anticipating profits never seen before.

~~~
flukus
> Survivors get damaged lungs and immune system

I'm not sure this is proven, the autopsies are done of people with sever cases
and may not apply to everyone else. It would be interesting to see autopsy
results of people that had the virus but died of something unrelated.

~~~
krn
> I'm not sure this is proven

It might not be proven yet, but at least that's what happened to people who
survived SARS[1]:

> Bruce England was a paramedic on duty in Toronto during the early days of
> the Sars outbreak and, having attended a patient with a chest infection,
> found himself falling ill.

> For him, and many others affected by the Sars outbreak in Toronto, the
> effects of that experience are still being felt today. Ten years on Bruce
> still experiences weakness and difficulty with his breathing.

> "I had Sars. It's left a lasting impact on me and my life. So did I survive
> it? Maybe not, it's still there for me," he says.

[1]
[https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-23710697](https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-23710697)

~~~
mcv
Well, that sucks. Not just for him, but for us.

It's increasingly looking like COVID-19 is not going to be contained, and if
it passes like a flu with more casualties, that's something we can recover
from, but if it's gonna leave millions with permanent respiratory damage, then
we're going to be feeling the effect for decades.

~~~
shalmanese
This speaks to a pretty fundamental misunderstanding of the flu. Many flu
survivors are left with long term pneumonia as well as increasing your risk of
heart disease and stroke over the long term:
[https://www.health.com/condition/cold-flu-sinus/flu-long-
ter...](https://www.health.com/condition/cold-flu-sinus/flu-long-term-effects)

